# Help comparing geometry



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I am trying to locate the geometry for a 2007 Onix. Does anyone have a link for that? I am trying to compare the geometry on this 07 Onix to an 07 Tarmac Pro. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikagsd said:


> I am trying to locate the geometry for a 2007 Onix. Does anyone have a link for that? I am trying to compare the geometry on this 07 Onix to an 07 Tarmac Pro. Thanks.


This might help. the link lists '07's, but when you open the PDF file (I think) it's an '06 file. There may not have been any geo changes between those years, but that's a guess.
http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=sandi_bikes&model_year=2007&range=road


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Thx PJ. After comparing these further, with the Orbea head tube length being 152 and the Tarmac being 130, this would mean the Orbea has a little bit more relaxed riding position or is that negated by the difference in the seat & head angles which would therefore make the riding position of the Tarmac & Onix similar??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikagsd said:


> Thx PJ. After comparing these further, with the Orbea head tube length being 152 and the Tarmac being 130, this would mean the Orbea has a little bit more relaxed riding position or is that negated by the difference in the seat & head angles which would therefore make the riding position of the Tarmac & Onix similar??


Ah, very astute observation re:seat/ HT angles, but changes there will only affect _reach_. When we compare HT lengths, we're actually comparing what's called _stack height _of the bikes. 

I picked up on your reference to a HTL of 130 on the Orbea and checked its 54 cm geo with a 54 cm Tarmac. They're so similar that I think only a pro would ever be able to tell the difference in handling. So if a more upright position is a priority to you, the Orbea would be the way to go (assuming you're opposed to the 'flipped up' stem options).

Just a FYI.. A 54 cm Spec. Roubaix HTL is 165. Slightly more relaxed geo in a couple of other areas as well.


----------

